# I expect eggs anytime now



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ducky (daddybird) is turning on the charm. He stays in the box and sings ALL day. He is also very protective of his nest. He hisses and lunges for a few seconds and then steps up calmly. It's hilarious.

Callie is starting to enter the box to 'inspect'. She also sits outside it most of the day chattering with Ducky. I have noticed larger poops, and they are both ravenous most of the time. They are eating everything in sight lol. I'm going to have to start preparing a little snack for them before I go to work that my husband can put in once he gets up (he works a later shift). Of course they have their pellets and Nutriberries, but they are loving the fresh, healthy tablefood right now.

I am so excited! I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I am so excited for you! I am waiting for one of my breeders hens to lay so I can decide which baby I want. Its excitiing


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for more fuzzies!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha fuzzies!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Saw and heard mating last night. My dog was confused lol. He's very protective of his birdies. Whenever I put them outside I put Henry out with them. I keep the storm door open so I can see and hear as well, but I feel better about him being out, especially if I'm in and out.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Callie's definitely rocking the egg belly now! The box has been up for a little over a week. I weighed Callie today and she's gained 8.5 grams! Cannot wait for some fuzzies! I will feel much better once they're all laid. I can handfeed and know a fair amount about hatchlings; but I worry about my Callie bug. It's all up to her right now


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cant wait but it looks like callie is winning the race between us lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol, she's rocking the little egg butt and some nasty poos. She spends a lot of time in the box too. The past 2 days especially. I'm getting impatient but I'm positive she's fine and just taking her own sweet time lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They love to do that. They love to make us wait and worry.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

No joke Roxy! She bee bops around, totally nonchalant lol. But she is getting broody in the box so I'm hoping for the first egg soon. Haven't checked them this morning, about to go uncover now...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Same here...Bubbles was in the box last night, HOPEFULLY she'll lay soon. But I think Callie and Dally are gonna beat her to it.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

We have an egg!!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ya congradulations, maybe you can pass your luck my way, lol going on 16 days here.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks! Box was put up on the 13th, so right at 10 days out. Great timing lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think you won the race! Congrats!


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats on the egg!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

congrats on winning the race, you got an easter egg  im still waiting on dally, its gotta be soon lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Of course she waited until we were gone for several hours...came back last night around 930 and checked and sure enough! My husband was laughing at me because I was so excited lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's usually how it goes, I'll be gone for a few hours or asleep at night and THAT'S when they decide to lay. Silly birdys!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

So do you find that your girls lay every 24 or 48 hours? I've mostly heard 48 hours but I'm thinking I've seen 24 somewhere too. I'm not sure...she's acting like she could lay again, has the egg belly, and is still in the box a lot. She's not sitting tight, but she's in there.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

48 hours is the norm but if a egg was already starting down it could be earlier, i know thats how twin hatches sometimes happen when 1 egg moves to slow or when 1 yolk moves really quick. but only time will tell my hens once that first egg is ready to be laid constantly look like they have another egg but i still dont see any egg laying until the 48 hour mark.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine has always been around 48 hours between each lay.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Gotcha...the constantly looking ready thing makes sense when you stop to think about how often you anticipate the first egg. I've been thinking any day now for at least 3 days lol. Especially once the box had been in there a week, since I was somewhat sure they had been mating beforehand. But I am super excited and they are both doing great, eating well too.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

2 eggs now!!!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Yay for you, i finally got my first today, so maybe they will have the same hatch date


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats! You had a longer wait than me so I know you're excited! She's doing a fine job taking care of her eggs. She doesn't sit at night, but she is staying in the box most of the day.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i know mine are incubated from day 1 daddy is a nest box junkie, he was in thier prior to any eggs and came out only for food and hanky panky


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What about Ducky? Girls usually sit at night, but that's not gospel. They can switch if they want. I'm so happy you have two eggs!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Roxy, right now Callie is keeping him mostly out of the box. She lets him help at times, but I don't think he's been in there by himself much. For the first couple of nights I'm not sure who sat, but last night it was Callie. I'm assuming Ducky goes in there during the day when she eats and drinks, but I'm at work all day so I'm not sure...


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs!!! I have 2 pairs sitting on eggs. My first pair have 6 fertile eggs and I should get a baby soon. My second have 3 and I am hoping for at least 1 baby. I hate the wait. lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

6 fertile eggs? wow thats a good number!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it ok how they're brooding? Callie is starting to incubate, I think, with her overnight stay, but again, I'm not sure who during daylight hours since I'm gone all day. I've marked each of the 2 eggs, and each time I touched them they were warm, so I know they have been tending them. I worry about Callie getting enough to eat since she doesn't really come out much, but I guess she knows what she's doing.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well the most this pair has had is 4 so I am so excited. They waited tell the 4 egg to start sitting though. I thing 4 may hatch very close together.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

roxy culver says to put spray millet in the box for them. it works for her


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> roxy culver says to put spray millet in the box for them. it works for her


Yep! That's what I'm doing for Bubbles right now because she doesn't seem to be leaving the box very much (even though I'm not there ALL the time lol) so its just an added something to make sure she gets something in her system.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Great idea! I thought about putting a little something in there for her, but didn't know if I should. I will tonight as soon as I get home. I hate being away from them all day  I worry about baby girl. But she's a fiesty one lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Check out my sweet mama bird!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

awww shes all poofy  callie is very pretty


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She is gorgeous and being such a good mommy!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks ladies! She is pretty girl. I really would love some cinnamons, but I know it's a trickier mutation and I'm not sure if Ducky carries it. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ah but her sons will most definitely carry it as a split, so if you keep one of them and find them a cute girl, you can get cinnamons next year! I'm keeping one of Snowball's sons because they'll be split to cinnamon and lutino and going to try to pair him up with hopefully a lutino hen and see what I get!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh boy! Wait till I tell my husband...he'll be sooo excited tee hee. Actually, we are looking to buy a house soon so could have room for more babies...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AGH! That would be awesome! My hubby is excited too, I sold or gave away all the babies last year so he's happy to keep some this time around.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Btw, the spray millet worked great lol. Plus Ducky got in the box to scarf some too


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, made the fids a good breakfast this morning and got Callie out of the box to get her to eat something besides spray millet. She needs her strength. Well, egg #3 was there! Her 48 hours wouldn't be until this afternoon, and the egg is smaller than the other 2. She also has a big egg belly still. Is this normal?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*and the egg is smaller than the other 2. She also has a big egg belly still. Is this normal?*
*------------------------------*

When they are both out can you take a pix of the group of eggs? That would show comparioson of the sizes to see if this is a normal variance.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I find mine don't lose the egg belly till they've laid their full clutch. Glad the millet worked and that she's eating.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Here are a couple of pix of the eggs. Sorry, been at work all day and worried. She hasn't laid another today, and this one was about 12 hours early. Do y'all still think it will hatch. Eggs were warm, Daddybird was in the box.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you candle the small egg you will not see the yellow yolk in it. Many times if the egg is forming in the oviduct the contents of the egg (Region 2 in the Illus) may have started to move downward in the oviduct before the yolk was dropped into Region 1 If this happens the egg is smaller and does not contain a yolk.

If there has been nothing that has stressed the hen during the laying problecess or she has not been handled, this may not be a problem. If so, there is a possibility the yolk could have missed entering the funnel in Region 1. if this happens them the yolk gets diverted into the abdominal cavity of the hen.

If you have a scales I would suggest that you weight the hen now. if a hen is ovulating and prior to laying she will gain approx 5-6 grams in weight. If there is a problem developing such as egg related peritonitis there would be approx a 10 gram increase and each day the weight would increase up to 7-10 days as much as 20 grams. This you do not want to happen.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I will keep weighing her. Should this egg be removed at some point? She seems fine otherwise and I hope she's ok. Momma bird is more important than fertile eggs. Do you think she could still lay more though?

I'm going to be honest, there's a chance she was stressed at some point. She is a parent-raised bird and not all that tame. She's usually happy to see me and comes out for me, but the nesting box has made her more reclusive. I have not tried to handle her, but I have opened the box daily and tried to get her used to that. 

She seems ok behavior wise and is a great momma. She doesn't freak out or act like I'm terrifying her by any means. Anything I can feed or give to help her at this point if it is stress?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can leave the egg in the nest. Just keep an eye on her weight. She still may lay some more eggs.

As to stress, you can go to a healthfood store and get some Brewers Yeast. It is ususally in a can the size of a coffe can....and there are ususally a choice of several brands. You want to get the flaked. Just sprinkle a 1/2 tsp. on anything the birds will eat. This can even be done when they have babies....without any harm to the birds/babies.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, good deal. She's still up about 6 grams, but not a huge amount like you said. I'll find a health food store and get some brewers' yeast for them.

She seems fine tonight. Defending her nest and all, but still came out and ate a bit. She is letting Ducky in the box more too.

Thank you!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

We have egg #4!! A little early, but good-sized and normal looking

Susanne, while I was checking the eggs this morning I was contemplating the runty one that is most likely yolkless. After it was laid it felt super light, but today it actually seemed to have some weight to it. Any ideas what that could mean?


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

So I candled egg#1 and it's fertile! Blood vessels, pinkish mass, the whole nine yards 

Out of curiousity, I candled the runty egg, and it had a distinct yellow patch and air bubble. Is that a yolk?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Out of curiousity, I candled the runty egg, and it had a distinct yellow patch and air bubble. Is that a yolk?*
*------------------------------------------*

I went back and looked at your pix's of the eggs again (can I save them for my files?) And another thought was what are the weight of the eggs?

There is a possibility that the other eggs are larger than normal.

Below is a variance in size/weights of eggs. If you have a grams scales can you weigh your eggs? The average weight is 5 grams. if the smaller egg weighs more than 2 grams there is a good chance that it might have the yolk in it and be OK.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Of course you can save the pix! 

I will weigh the eggs when I can...Mama and Daddy do not let me in the nest very often, and I hate to keep bothering them. Today was the first time in a couple of days that I caught them both out of the box for a minute and could steal the eggs for a moment.

I am so happy that it could be ok! If that baby hatches I will do whatever I can to make sure that baby survives...go little runt!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Always gotta cheer for the underdog!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*If that baby hatches I will do whatever I can to make sure that baby survives...go little runt!*
*----------------------------------*

The size of the egg will not later affect the size of the bird. The shell is only the containmer/holder for the growing embryo in the egg. So, if the egg is small the baby is going to be small upon hatch. BUT, it will rapidly catch up to it's size for the age as it grows.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

That is so cool! I hope this little guy survives. We are up to four eggs now, and Callie looks like she could still lay, so the runt would be right in the middle of the pack, age-wise. I got some brewers yeast last night and have been sprinkling it on their food. Is there a time limit on feeding that? I'm sticking the the half teaspoon, but we're going through a lot of food right now, and there's a lot I'm tossing to prevent spoilage. I never leave wet/fresh food when I'm going to be gone all day, unless I know it's something they won't eat once it's wilted. (Spinach, for example, they won't touch unless it's still got water on it and super fresh lol).


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am glad to hear that. I have a pointed egg and 1 a little smaller. Good luck ducky.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks! We have 5 eggs now! I candled all that I could and I can see that they all look fertile (of course #5 it's too early to tell.)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for fertile eggs!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Now I'm kind of thinking.."when will she stop?" LOL! Five eggs and still a big ol egg belly. Callie's a competitor, that's for sure.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They can lay anywhere between 4 and 8 eggs sometimes more depending on circumstances.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh Lord, that's gonna be interesting! Can they feed that many? I read something on another thread about assist feeding younger chicks because parents are giving enough liquids..What can I give in that instance, and how soon after hatching? I have a feeling with 5 and maybe more I might need to do so.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

With assist feeds its normally for the younger babies in the clutch because by the time they hatch the parents are feeding more solid and less liquid and they need more liquid. You can try giving them a few drops of pedialyte a couple times a day and as they get older, give them a runny type formula mix. This way they get some nutrients along with more liquid. I usually give pedialyte right after they hatch to prevent dehydration. But only a drop.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, gotcha. I was thinking that's what you meant. I think I can handle that. I may have to recruit my dad; he was the expert handfeeder back in the day. I was his helper


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tag team the babies! I plan on doing most of the feeding here but my hubby loves to play with the babies and hold them so it works out well.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol, tag team!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

We should have #6 soon!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Lookit our egglets!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i only see 5 in that picture weres mom and dad hiding the 6th.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

We don't have #6 yet; I was just able to snap a photo of the 5 we have when mom and dad left for a moment.

I was thinking this afternoon she might lay again, but now I'm not so sure. I think she may be done lol.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

okay, i hope shes done hun 5 is a big enough clutch, i know from personal experience i had a pair that laid 9 fertile eggs, 7 hatched and 2 got stunted and didnt make it.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree, 5 would be plenty


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

cant wait to see some pictures when they start hatching, i know you must be getting anxious, even though the eggs were just laid it only adds to our impatience that begins before the eggs are laid, lol.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice eggs!!!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Debbie!

The waiting is tough, but I may have babies pretty soon. The first two eggs are developing nicely, I have no idea 'how far along' they are, but all of them are showing signs of being fertile. Mama bird was sitting pretty tight after she laid 3 or so, and now Daddy bird is very into the incubation process.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

WE HAVE A FUZZY!!!! I am so excited!!! Day 17 after laying and our first baby!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

oh yay congrats!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW, congrats, can't wait to see pictures...WAIT! Does that mean Bubbles could hatch a baby tomorrow? I completely lost track of time! I hope all five of yours hatch!!!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Meet Spike! I decided to stick with the Land Before Time Names, like their daddy 

Does he look ok? I notice a little lump in the crop, but from what I understand, just a bit of food is necessary the first 12-24 hours. I ran out and bought pedialyte just in case lol.

I squealed when I saw him! My husband was laughing at me so hard!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O he's adorable...by his eyes he may be cinnamon but I'm not 100% positive on that.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

oh Spike is so cute and I loved land before time when I was a kid! We still have all the movies


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

That would be so cool if cinnamon!

My parents are coming over so I'll have my dad help me look at his eyes again. They looked pretty dark, but it's a possibility since I don't know Ducky's parents and all his possible splits. Of course their mama is a visual cinny girl.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh my so cute


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Adorable little Raptor... I love the little fluffies... congrats, hope you get lots more.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I was looking at the calendar wrong...he hatched in 18 days exactly.

This morning I heard peeping and saw egg #2 had some stuff going on, so we should have another baby soon!

Spike is doing good, very perky, and I heard Dad feeding him this morning. I can't wait for more!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh wow congrats


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the little yellow fuzzy! I have 1 yellow fuzzy and 4 white fuzzies. It's so much fun watching them grow.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

How much extra food should I be giving mom and dad? They always have their pellets and seeds, and I'm giving extra veggies and table food at every opportunity. Since I'm at work all day, though, I don't really leave any fresh food in there. Is that ok? Mom and Dad had brocolli, brown rice, and some steamed potato this morning. Last night it was scrambled egg...will this sort of routine be ok?

There are a few kinds of veggies I feel ok leaving most of the day bc they don't like them unless they're super fresh and still damp from washing. Advice?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations! What a cute little fuzzy!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

sounds like they are eating good. Make sure you give lots of calcium... Momma needs to recover.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, that makes me feel better!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Now we have 2 babies! And #2 (Petree) is a whiteface!

I candled eggs 3, 4, and 5, and I'm a little concerned about 5. It originally candled like it was fertile, but now it looks like it's full of little air bubbles. Any ideas what that means? I still see a small yolk in there...


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yah! White fuzzy! I love WF... I got two white fuzzys now... Congrats... Susanna or Roxy should help with egg #5, I have no clue...


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm so excited we got a whiteface! Callie is a cinnamon split pied, but she had a cinn whiteface father. Ducky we weren't sure about split-wise, so this was very cool.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure about the air bubbles thing...it could have chilled and died early on. But congrats on the 2nd baby! Super cute!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Roxy! I was sort of thinking the same thing about egg#5 

Sigh. At least we have 2 healthy babies and 2 more good looking eggs. 2 of the babies are already spoken for with friends of friends, so it will be neat to keep up with them in their new homes.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah, I have been giving babies away to freinds and friends of friends... I have about 20 people asking me for birds... some are gona have to wait till next season, lol. I like visiting Tony and Abby's first clutch... both cuddly little girls... their new slaves love them...


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

They're such good babies! I'm trying not to handle them too much, but they're so cute! I plan to co-parent and possibly assist feed.

Spike(normal) is 2 days old and Petree(whiteface) is a day old now. Both being fed, good color, and good cheeping. Petree has a small boo-boo on his head, but I've been putting antibacterial ointment on it, and it's almost gone now.

Candled the third egg tonight(the little one) and saw the baby's head and eye! #4 still looking good too. Spike has pooped on me twice! Little turd.

Anyway, photos!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Awww... Cute little buggers.... Can't wait to see what the rest of your fuzzy's look like?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable...I will warn you, they always seem to have to poop when you pick them up!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh very cute!!!!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I am such a bad mommy! This morning, cleaning out the nest box, I dropped Spike 

I was sitting on the floor, with the babies wrapped in a washcloth, and stood up to put them back in a corner of the box so I could clean it. Spike rolled out of my hand and fell from about a foot in the air onto the carpet. I almost immediately started tearing up I felt so bad. I looked him over and he seemed fine, cheeping, trying to walk, flapping his little wings. He didn't turn red or stop moving or anything like that.

Do you think he's ok? I feel so effing bad


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh no im so sorry, i hope he is ok


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks lindsey. I hope so too.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Daddy just fed him and he still looks fine. I imagine I will know pretty quick if it hurt him.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks be to God, I think Spike is going to be ok. It's been almost 1.5 hours since his tumble, and no change in his demeanor or appearance. Here is he and Petree about 15 minutes ago, well-fed and feisty. And pooping. Lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think he should be OK since he fell on carpet and it wasn't a very far fall. That's scary! One thing though, you shouldn't have to clean out the nest box. Cleaning it is actually worse for them, its good for them if its a little dirty. I didn't clean mine out till after a clutch would fledge from the box. If its smelly, you can put some shavings on top of it and that should help with the smell.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, ok Roxy. Gotcha. Thanks for the heads up! So I can sift the shavings around and add more til they're on fresh?

I am so so thankful he's ok. Still fine now, almost 3 hours later. Just weighed him and Petree, 14 and 8 grams (at 3 and 2 days old). Of course, not empty crops, though...Mama and Daddy never let them go hungry!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I think egg #3 is also bad, a DIS. I noticed it was looking grey this evening. I will remove in the morning if so. I feel so bad, was hoping it was gonna survive. 

#4 looks ok, and I think should hatch tomorrow, but #5 is probably a lost cause also (the air bubble egg)

So out of 5 eggs only 2, maybe 3 babies. I'm glad, but also a little disappointed. I may just have to keep one


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well it is their first clutch...they'll most likely double clutch also so you may end up with more babies!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope so! I may close off the nest box for a week or two...we might be moving the 2nd or 3rd week of June, so I don't want to scare them off eggs or out of the box.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It all depends on the pair, I had to move Cinnamon and Fuzzy once and they abandoned the clutch, but when I took Hershey and Snowball (and a single baby) with us to LA I thought I was going to start handfeeding but I decided to test them out first and they fed him the whole weekend (6 hour shifts) and I was in shock.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I think we might be ok...I don't think they'll quite have started another clutch when we move.

I did have to pull Spike and Petree for a feeding today since they were both about 4 grams lighter than they should have been. My mama bird is a little bit of seed junkie and has not been eating like she should.

I wasn't thrilled about feeding babies that little, but we all got the hang of it. They got a good feed from me, but were still fussing when I put them back in the box; so hopefully double lunch!

I'm going to be monitoring their weight closely, and can probably squeeze in 2 feeds a day, even with my work schedule.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea it takes a few minutes for the food from their crop to reach their digestive tracts then they realize "o I've been fed!" Seeds shouldn't be an issue, that's what they'll mostly be feeding them, just make sure they're getting enough liquid so they don't get dehydrated.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Checked Petree and gave him some Pedialyte, he was looking a little dehydrated. His crop was a bit pinched and wrinkly, not as smooth looking, but his color was good and no bulging veins or anything. Lol.

I may be a bit paranoid, but I feel like I've got a good handle on it. I wanted to be a vet my whole life, and was always raising/doctoring animals. I was a vet tech for almost a year, and I nearly got my BS in biology before I switched to comm studies. I couldn't take seeing the neglect every day; I cried every night on my way home from work. So hopefully my instincts are right on the money.

Any ideas why mama bird might be a little distressed? Daddy seems to have taken over the babies and I'm wondering if that's it. Whenever I give her free run in the room she cries (I guess she thinks she's separated from her babies), so I'm literally having to shut her in the cage. I know she's feeding them the way she's ravenous, and she also sleeps in the box every night. Weirdos.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Dad's are more maternal most of the time so they end up doing a lot of the work. Maybe she just doesn't like the "normal" way things are supposed to be lol.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

My little weirdos.

Spike is 28 grams now, and Petree is 16.8. He's still a little smaller than I like, but growing. I hear and see the third baby trying to hatch!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O there's gonna be a third? YAY!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They are so stinkin' cute! Congrats on the third baby coming!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I checked the babies again and poor Spike had been STUFFED  He looked so pitiful. I've got them in the brooder, and then I'll put Petree back, who is still small, if the parents want to feed somebody lol.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

My third and final baby hatched! Woo hoo! I took a sick day just to make sure everybody did ok today. Baby #3 I've decided should be a 'girl' since we have two 'boys' (I hate calling anything and 'it') Cera is very fiesty for one so young! She looks so tiny next to her brothers!

The first one is Cera with her brothers shortly after hatching; you can just barely see her bright yellow behind sticking out on the lower right.

Second is Cera, the youngest, with Spike, who is the oldest and now 6 days old.

Third is Spike, with his daddy, Ducky, last night. I was keeping an eye on Spikey who had a crazy full crop. I kept him warm in the brooder for a couple of hours and made sure he was digesting, then put him back before bed. Ducky was taking a break from the box and was keeping an eye on him lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O she is so tiny and super yellow! Congrats!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwww so adorable and cute


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They are soo cute!! so fluffy!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks! They're sweet 

I wish I could keep one, but my husband and I talked it over and I don't think we will. Even with a mate, daddy Ducky is still very bonded to me. He requires a good bit of my time. I wouldn't want the baby (if we kept one) to be the third wheel to my parent birds. And then I'd have to have a fourth, and I think it would just get out of hand.

I dunno. In a perfect world, I would keep one, and it would be happy in the company of its parents and also bonded to my husband and myself. We're still waiting to find out if we get the loan for the house, so everything's up in the air. We will know something by the time the babies go to their new homes, so I just have to be patient.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Cuties every one of them. The newest is so bright yellow... Wow!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Cera is bright yellow and feisty! I am assist feeding her 2-3 times a day, as she is very small and her piggy brothers are tough to contend with.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ducky I See You Live In Knoxville Thats Cool I Live In Chattanooga.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep yep, I have kin in Chattanooga and am down there a lot.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I have some new pics of the babies!

The first is all three, Cera is the little yellow one, Petree is the whiteface, and Spike is the normal with yellow down.

The second is Spike, who is 10 days old and my buddy. He is probably my fave and the most used to handling.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I also think Spike might be a cinnamon or possibly light pied. His facial pins are coming in a brownish color, not the slate like Petree's, and his cheeks don't seem to have any dark patches of color either.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww dont they look cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Your babies are so cute...and so huge!!! lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Spike was 72 grams yesterday at 10 days old! Petree is pushing 60 at 9 days. Cera is just under 20 grams at 4 days.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW! Makes mine look like minibabies lol.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> Ducky I See You Live In Knoxville Thats Cool I Live In Chattanooga.


I just had a mental image of the Chatanooga Choo-Choo loaded up with chirping 'tiels... 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww they are so cute!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Sarah! They are real sweeties too


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

All our babies are doing really well...huge and healthy! But the youngest, Cera, has angel wing, so we had to tape up her wings tonight. Poor little booger.


----------

